# Horizontal Router Table Help



## rrbrown

Hi, I'm still kind of new here and really like this forum. You people have some good ideas. Does anyone have a horizontal router table or have you used one? I am building all the cabinets and setting up my new shop and will be making my own design of a horizontal router in the fence of my radial arm saw. I was wondering if anyone had some advise. This is the only one I have seen so far. I was thinking of making everything myself and not sure about the metal uprights. Could they be made from some hardwood or does anyone have a simple idea for metal. 

Thanks
Richard Brown


----------



## GeorgeC

The only thing that comes to me mind is to ask why you would want a horizontal table?

G


----------



## cabinetman

A very simple one can be made from all wood structural parts. Here's an example:
.


----------



## rrbrown

GeorgeC said:


> The only thing that comes to me mind is to ask why you would want a horizontal table?
> 
> G


*Much safer and more accurate than standing wide stock on edge. *Don’t stand stock on edge! The new multiple routing operation Horizontal Router Table makes tall auxiliary fences, multiple featherboards or jigs UNNECESSARY. I could buy the one at the link below but if I build my own in the same cabinet and fence for my Radial Arm saw it saves space.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/horizontal_router_table.html


----------



## rrbrown

Cabinetman thank you for that answer, I thought wood would be good enough but since you already have one built it is confirmed. Let me ask you this how do you like it? Does it really make things easier?


----------



## char

Why have a horizontal router table if you can't do shapes like this!


----------



## Bob Wingard

char said:


> Why have a horizontal router table if you can't do shapes like this!


Hey char .. .. I got ahold of your friend John and inquired about his "Router-Mate" jig. He's out on the road right now and said he'll get back to me when he returns .. he sent me that exact same picture along with a cope & stick joint he did with his jig. He's got my curiosity up now, and I'm wondering what this thing might look like .. .. got any pics you can send me ?? either here or in a private email ??


----------



## rrbrown

char said:


> Why have a horizontal router table if you can't do shapes like this!


 
Ok I post a question and you post a question, doesn't seem very productive. The reason I wanted this type of router is because the bits or cheaper and the set up easier and safer. At least thats my opinion based on what I have heard and read on it so far. If you have a better idea or if you have something that I might be interested in then lets hear it or better yet lets see it. That is what this forum is about right.


----------



## char

Sorry RRbrown, I was only trying to point out, that if you're going to spend money, spend it wisely. Can you or anyone else create a panel like my picture on a horizontal or vertical router table? and still be safe, I don't think so. Only trying to help fellow woodworkers:yes: John at [email protected] is writing a book on handheld router use, so everyone can injoy the lost art. You did not hear this from me, Sorry again and have a wonderful day:thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown

Hey Char, 

All I ment was if you are going to post when someone ask a question then say what you have to offer. If you have a jig that does great stuff and you got it from someone that is writting a book then say so. If you think they are crazy and their Idea is wrong then say so and say why. That way it keeps the thread productive.

If I came across the wrong way I apologize.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

The horizontal router table looks like a great idea for certain applications. It would be nice to see directly how your cut is going. The one that Cabinetman shows looks like a pretty easy build.

Gerry


----------



## Midiean

I think this is more for a cabnitry shop that speciallizes in flat cuts. It definately is a neat idea, but limited in use. after watching the very short demo videos on the site, you can see that he is routing out cabnet door frame and middle flat board. It could also be useful for molding, but a feather board would probably still be a good idea to have. :icon_confused:


----------



## woodnthings

*Richard, How's progress?*

I found a link that you might appreciate on Horizontal and vertical router tables/stands. There is also sort of radial router gizmo that I thought was cool here's the link: http://www.linssuv.com/router.htm#verticalroutertable
:smile: bill


----------



## Midiean

I like the idea of the router mill, much cheaper than buying the cnc router mill for certain. I wish i had the room in my garage to put one together. Though, one could put it straight on top of a work bench and bolt it down for it's usage period and then take it off and slide it away till needed again. Maintenance on it should be easy, just keep the pipes greased for good sliding and the platform waxed.


----------



## Tony B

*Cabinetman.....*

Where did you get the metal router base plate?


----------



## woodnthings

*I suspect that cabinetman didn't make that one*

Could be wrong, but the same photo shows up on this link:
http://www.linssuv.com/router.htm Fig. 7 :smile: bill


----------



## Tony B

*Thanks Bill*

I have some 1/4 " Lexan laying around, I'll probably use it. Many years ago I built a horizontal router table and I used it mostly for mortising. Mine was different. It pivoted on one corner and kinda swung up in an arc type movcement. It workd pretty well, but I'll try this design this time.


----------



## woodnthings

*Tony B Is this what you built?*

This link shows a table that moves instead of moving the router. Sort of Rick and Bob turned 90 degrees! Those are the "Router Workshop" Guys.
http://finewoodworking.taunton.com/item/12647/horizontal-router-table :yes: bill


----------



## rrbrown

Hey Bill my router table was sidelined because of a small fire in the shop (youngest son), fund raising for my daughters school, and a whole host of things that I have no control over. I hope to get back on track later this week. I will post pictures of my progress which will include cabinets to mount the RAS on and possibly 2 router tables (regular and horizontal) all in on unit.


----------



## cabinetman

woodnthings said:


> Could be wrong, but the same photo shows up on this link:
> http://www.linssuv.com/router.htm Fig. 7 :smile: bill



To clear up your suspicions, you are correct, I didn't make that one. The question was asked about making a horizontal router assembly with hardwood, and I used the picture saying "Here's an example".

If the post specified "one you have made", I wouldn't have used that picture.


----------



## woodnthings

*rrbrown, Richard*

Take a look at the link I sent to Tony B for a horizontal router table concept. far less complicated than the vertical sliding mount. It just pivots at one end, much like a router table fence to adjust for depth._ I think it might work well on the RAS table... But I am generally not in favor of combining operations on one table surface._ Since unless you can remove a set up in a hurry when you need the other tool it's a pita, not the sandwich!:no: bill


----------



## Tony B

*Bill*

The attached sketch is the about the best I can remember how I built the horizontal router table. I'm sure that if I built another one, it would come back to me. I also used a screw from underneath as a set screw to adjust the height. It was all quite simple. 
I do remember that the biggest problem I had was supporting the router support board from the backside so that it would remain stable and solid. I had a Bosch router that weighed about 11 lbs. I used right angle plywood supports with cross pieces. I think you would have the same problem with the sketch Cabinetman provided but it could easily be solved.


----------



## Alex121

Here is my horizontal router set-up-








it's a 2 1/4hp router mounted on the carriage of my patternmakers lathe-I took a piece of steel plate tapped a hole for a threaded post,the kind that screws on a tool rest,and with hose clamps holding it I can mount it where the tool rest goes-the router has longitudinal and cross travel-the table is an old wood vise with the jaws removed and turned upside down with a table and bolted to the bed of the lathe-the second nut is added to lock the table in place-
























mostly I use this set-up to cut mortises ---here after I will refer to this as "my red-neck rigged mortiser"
















rounding off the sharp corners
alex


----------



## mveach

Tony B said:


> The attached sketch is the about the best I can remember how I built the horizontal router table. I'm sure that if I built another one, it would come back to me. I also used a screw from underneath as a set screw to adjust the height. It was all quite simple.
> I do remember that the biggest problem I had was supporting the router support board from the backside so that it would remain stable and solid. I had a Bosch router that weighed about 11 lbs. I used right angle plywood supports with cross pieces. I think you would have the same problem with the sketch Cabinetman provided but it could easily be solved.


I built a router table a number of years ago from a picture in a book. It has an add on horizontal router plate. about the same as this. I centered the router so as to get a 2:1 adjustment. I use a couple of bolts with t-handles and finder washers to mount and adjust it. I bought an extra base so I could leave it mounted. Then I just hang the fixture on the wall when not in use.


----------

